# Instructions on how to do quotes



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2006)

How to do quotes? 

1. Hit the quote button in the lower right hand corner of the post you want to quote.   You then get a complete copy of the post in your post including the OP name. You can delete some of the text inside the quote but be sure not to delete any brackets [ ] or slashes / / 

2. *OR.* Copy the text to your post, then block the text and hit the quote button at the top of the post a thread editor. The icon looks like a talk bubble. 

3. If you want to do mulitple quotes so you can anwser each question in order, Just wrap each question with the quote tags. using the steps in #2


But why does it work? Because there are qoute tags around the text.

[noparse] 





			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> this is how the code for quotes looks


[/noparse] 

If you do it right it looks like this:


			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> this is how the code for quotes looks



 If you delete the =Bill4728 the posters names goes away. 
if you delete any bracket or slash the whole thing doesn't work


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 8, 2006)

Excellent Bill ~~ Well stated & thanks for postin this information ~~ Always helps for everyone ~~     :whoopie:


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 8, 2006)

*[How to] Post Messages* has been available in the Troubleshooting section for quite a while.   

See also vB Code explanation page available from the "Posting Rules" box in the lower right corner of the page when entering a message.

Might be a good time for everyone to familiarize themselves with the help resources already in place.


----------

